

Show HN: Mount Exodus – Sinatra App to Convert TypePad to WordPress - joewils
http://www.mtexodus.com

======
joewils
This tool will convert TypePad/MovableType content to WordPress, update image
references, and produce an audit of images that you can download.

Tech: * Sinatra * Heroku * Bootstrap

